# Water in Kidder County Area?



## rhanson (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey there, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the water levels in Kidder county area are at? I have been hunting in Kidder for the last 8-9 years and last year as you know it was bone dry. I have been looking at Sattelite imagery and it appears the potholes I hunt are holding water but was looking for some local assurance. Thanks!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Please check the links below

Water in the county is average at best



> We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.
> 
> We also have 2 fantastic threads full of information on exactly what you're looking for including water conditions, restrictions, maps, etc:
> 
> ...


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont know about kidder county but Minnesota has 10,000 lakes, and WI has more


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

w_s - stirring the pot in this post too, must be having a bad day.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

> We ask that other forum members please keep any negative comments to themselves and give the new members a chance to enjoy the site.


¿Usted no habla inglés?

Sie sprechen nicht Englisch?

Вы не говорите английскую язык?

Δεν μιλάτε τα αγγλικά;

Just curious

Ryan


----------



## rhanson (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Bob I appreciate it. I had already checked those links but wasn't able to gain anything concrete from them. I figured with thousands of users with the same interests as me that surely someone would offer some sage advice.

Hey Water Squater....Minnesota has 15,000 lakes actually.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

PM Sent

Bob


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Didn't realize you were looking for sage advice. Sage is what Mule deer and Pronghorn antelope eat. Some folks also use it for seasoning meat. Areas with lots of sage are a good place to find Sage Grouse. Don't try to burn sage on a campfire, it's nearly impossible to get that stuff to burn, you'll freeze if sage is your campfire plan.

I don't think I know much more about sage, so that's all the sage advice I can give.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

rhanson, best advice I can give you is to call the nearest waterfowl refuge to where you are hunting and ask them. Most will give you bird updates and are very helpful.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I think last year was the worst I've seen in ND in years and there was water to be found anywhere across the state.

NOW....If you field hunt....well who needs water.

Find a roost, find a freshly cut field were birds are working, get perrmission and enjoy


----------



## rhanson (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Horsager - you are too funny. Did you know that jack-***** eat sage too? Oh...of course you did.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

yeah i would say this year is going to be allot better then last year it was bad seeing the places i hunted in 2005 dry but this year is allot better.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

rhanson said:


> Hey Horsager - you are too funny. Did you know that jack-a$$es eat sage too? Oh...of course you did.


You were given proper links by the moderators then you begged and pleaded because it wasn't enough info, boo hoo.

I hunted Ruffed Grouse in MN last weekend, didn't call or internet scout, just headed to where the birds should be and turned the dog loose. Killed 3 on 5 flushes, shoulda had the other 2 but as usual I shot under a couple straight-away birds.

I'm hunting elk in MT on my own again this year, not internet scouting that trip either, just gonna go hunt where elk should be, on public land, undguided. 'Spect I'll find a deer and the odd pheasent in MT on my own too.

I don't hunt ducks, last time was 2003 I took a younger reletive out for the youth weekend. I do however like to get under the skin of snivelers.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I will probably be out that way grouse hunting this weekend. Send me an email or a PM and I can let you know what I see.


----------

